# URGENT: Ich cures for the planted/scaleless fish tank?



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

Recently I spotted some of tiny white ich spots on two of my cherry barbs. I immediately started researching some ich cures (never had it before), but I've run into some problems. As far as I can tell, there are two ways of curing ich: medicines such as Rid Ich+ or the salt/higher temp route. After reading around on the topic it seems like there can be adverse effects on plants/scaleless fish either way, so I was wondering if anyone had personal experience in dealing with this? Which would be the best way to cure it??


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

By the way, the plants in the tank are Amazon swords, java moss, lotuses, and a few more I can't identify. As for the fish, there are cherry barbs, a pair of dwarf cichlids, a dwarf oto, and an iridescent shark. Nitrates are at 30, ammonia at 0... not sure if it particularly matters but just in case it does!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Your best bet would be to raise the temperature and dose hydrogen peroxide. I don't remember how much but there is definitely information about that treatment on the web. 2-3ml per gallon seems right but I am not sure. The 2H2O makes the ich dropoff the fish and the higher heat speeds up the ich's lifecycle. The peroxide is harmless to the fish at suitable dosing and quickly oxidises into O2 and H2O. Most of your plants can take period of higher temps. The moss my suffer a little but it will grow back.


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

Are you sure it's hydrogen peroxide? I googled it to find the dosage but came up with these two sites:

Re: Hydrogen Peroxide as ich medication
Re: CAUTION: Hydrogen Peroxide as an oxygenator.

Could you find the website that describes the HP treatment? I would be willing to give it a try... I feel like the ich spots are multiplying every minute :O


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

A friend of mine had ick in his planted tank, and managed to even save clown loaches by raising the temp. I think he had it about 86 deg for 2 wks.

I know a salt water dip works for many freshwater parasites / fungus, but I don't know if it will work for ick. I've seen a 5 minute dip in water with a SG of 1.023 work wonders on external fungus /parasite issues.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The ich parasite cannot live for long off of the host, which must be a fish in our situation. The oxidation properties of hydrogen peroxide irritate the ich while stimulating the fish's slime coat production. The irritated ich falls off of the fish and settles into the substrate. The higher water temp forces the life cycle of the parasite to evolve faster and go back into adormant state. The healthiest aquariums in the world have many of the major desieses lying dormant, likethe flu. Its everywhere but if your healthy generally you don't catch it. Anything that will force the ich parasite to detach from the fish is necessary to save the fish.

As to a website, it has been a long time but I personally have dose 2-3ml per gallon to help erradicate algae issues (I of course fixed the cause of the algae in the first place) Tetras, shrimp, snails, platies and otos were un affected. I would start with a 2ml dose right now as it can only help. Raise that temp immediatly also and make sure you have plenty of aeration as higher temps really cuts down on the amount of O2 water can hold. Also, at higher temperatures, Prime is toxic so if you use Prime as a dechlorinator, don't.

Do some more searching and I am sure you'll come up with a safe dose of peroxide.


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

Can I use the peroxide along with the aquarium salt cure? I was just about to put the salt in...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I would think, though I am not certain. Salt is more likely to harm the plants than either the heat or peroxide.


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

Eh -- no salt then! What about a malachite/formalin medicine like Rid Ich or Quick Cure? Not sure if these would harm the plants, not to mention my scaleless buddy. Or could I try Anti-Fungus by AP, which is what I have on hand? Active ingredients are malachite green and arciflavine hydrochloride -- I've used it before with no damage to plants/fish, but I dunno whether this is the situation for it.

Still can't find the peroxide dosing, but if I can't think of anything else I'll just go ahead with the 2ml per gallon tonight.


----------



## argblarg (Aug 10, 2006)

I would start raising the temperature now, a few degrees a day, it will speed up the Ich lifecycle. I was able to get rid of Ich by leaving the temp at 86 degrees for two weeks, no other medications or salt. Some of my mosses weren't happy but they bounced back just fine. I would run an extra airstone to keep the water oxygenated.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Ich - Aquaria Akamai

The article listed here is pretty darn good about explaining the treatments for ich. The guy who wrote it is a planted tank keeper as well and has not seen problem from short term use of heat and salt on plants.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Prior to installing a UV, I had very good success with CopperSafe at 1/2 dose. I didn't see any problems for fish and plants.


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the advice everyone... I'm going to go with the salt + heat method, and hope like heck it doesn't kill my iri. shark!


----------

